
LPCNet: DSP-Boosted Neural Speech Synthesis - muizelaar
https://hacks.mozilla.org/2018/11/lpcnet-dsp-boosted-neural-speech-synthesis/
======
leecb
Is there a library available where a person could use this algorithm for text-
to-speech? What is necessary to generate the input features for this
algorithm?

~~~
woodson
No, this is just the vocoder part (like Wavenet) that converts from some
representation to audio. You could probably use a Tacotron2-like approach to
predict input features (which appear to be 18 Bark-scale cepstral coefficients
and two f0-related parameters) from text.

